# MTB Einsteiger in Nürnberg gesucht!



## Conyo (20. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

bin erst seit kurzer Zeit wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs und wollte im Tiergarten ein paar Runden drehen. Technisch bin ich aber nicht wirklich der Burner.
Hat jemand Lust locker in die Saison zu starten? z.B. Samstag oder Sonntag am Tiergarten? 

Grüße
Mia


----------



## m-rider (20. April 2009)

grüß dich..was willst du denn im tiergarten fahren?..ausdauer oder willst du mit rumspringen anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (20. April 2009)

Hi,

also ich dachte an normale Tour mit den Trails dort vor Ort. So 2-3 Stunden?
Rumspringen mit meinem HT. Mmmhh. Da breche ich mir gleich mal was ;-)

Grüße


----------



## hofschalk (20. April 2009)

wenn mein gips, den mir der m-rider aufgedrängt hat, weg ist werd ich auch wieder mit der freundin aufm buck touren. da  ist auch net viel technik gefragt.
aber das dauert leider noch bissl


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> da  ist auch net viel technik gefragt.



 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (21. April 2009)

okay - dann muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden.
Oder wie schaut es bei den Anderen hier aus? Alles Profis?


----------



## Tabibuschua (21. April 2009)

nein, eher blutiger Anfänger, besser "equipt" als bisher benötigt, aber ich bin bestrebt das schnellstens zu ändern, mein Können auszubauen, viel Rumspielen und Üben kommt mir da sehr gelegen ! :]
Aber meine lädierten Rippen brauchen noch 1-2 Wochen zum abheilen.
ich will auch mal den Buck als Spielplatz ausführlich gezeigt bekommen, kenn da auch fast nix. Allerdings bin ich jetzt weniger tourenbegeistert. Bin vielmehr an kleinen Trails, Drops oder schönen kurzen Strecken interessiert.  
und es stellt sich bei mir halt die Frage: machbar mim HT oder gleich den dicken DHler mitnehmen? weil mit dem fällt bergauf / Tour gleich 2 mal flach


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2009)

ok, wie siehts dann diese Woche mit ner kurzen Tour aus? Donnerstag 17.30 Parkplatz Löwensaal? Und eher HT als DH-Bike, ich komm mit dem CC-Fully... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## taly (21. April 2009)

Ich bin auch neu in Nürnberg und würde mich mit meinem AM Fully gerne anschließen =). 

Ich bin für alles offen solange ich nicht springen muss (zumindest nicht höher als 20 cm... )


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. April 2009)

Zum Tiergarten würde ich auch mal kommen. Mit HT oder Fully ist mir egal.
Kenn mich da nicht aus. Wenn wir viele wurzelTrails fahren komme ich mit dem Fully, ansonsten mit den HT. Das verstaubt sonst noch im Keller. Ne Tour fahren meine ich. Nicht nur über irgendwelche Kicker und Drops fahren/springen.


----------



## orchknurz (21. April 2009)

@Conyo
Sonntag bin ich auch dabei nur SA. muss ich arbeiten aber das solltest du ja wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (21. April 2009)

Hey ho,
also wie schauts am Sonntag bei Euch allen aus? Kleine Einsteigerrunde am Tiergarten. 
Sonntag - 11.30 Uhr?

Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht. Da hänge ich noch im Büro fest.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. April 2009)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## orchknurz (22. April 2009)

am Sonntag wird das wetter SUPER. ich würde vorschlagen ab Lauf oder Schanittach zu starten da hier für touren die schöneren strecken sind...
oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## Conyo (22. April 2009)

Noch jemand mit von der Partie?  Bin dabei. Mir egal wohin - hauptsache nicht zu stressig.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (22. April 2009)

Wäre auch gern dabei, derzeit streikt aber die Vorderbremse. Dauert wohl noch bis Anfang kommende Woche.

Sobald die wieder läuft schließ ich mich gern mal wieder an. Gern auch Richtung Alte Veste für die Fürther/Zirndorfer-Fraktion.


----------



## Conyo (22. April 2009)

Blöd mit der Bremse.  Hoffe die ist bald wieder in Schuß. 

Nächste Woche geht natürlich auch klar, solange das Wetter so bleibt. Freitag ist auch schon wieder ein Feiertag 

Ansonsten - wär hätte diesen Sonntag noch bock auf eine Tour!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. April 2009)

Ab Schnaittach?  Wie komme ich denn da hin? Wohne direkt in Nürnberg (Plärrer), zum Schmausenbuck find ich noch problemlos, alles andere ist wahrscheinlich weiter weg und verzwickter...Bin ich wahrscheinlich schon fertig wenn ich dort ankomme (so wie nach Kalchreuth^^)


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. April 2009)

Kannst ja mit der Bahn rausfahren, machen auch viele nach Osternohe (is ja die gleiche Strecke). Übrigens nach Kalchreuth geht die Gräfenbergbahn vom Nordostbahnhof aus.  Wobei ich den Berg lieber rauffahre bzw. raufkeuche.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. April 2009)

Klar, mit der Bahn kann man im Prinzip schon überall hinfahren, aber ich kann mir das ständige rumfahren mit den öffentlichen nicht immer leisten als armer Student.

Würde Zabo bevorzugen, da gibts einiges zu entdecken, suche schon seit langem nen Local fürn Tiergarten...

was meint ihr?


----------



## Conyo (22. April 2009)

..ich war auch mal Student - super Zeit, nur ohne Knete 

also mir ist es egal. Tiergarten ist ja groß genug. Könnten da einsteigen und uns dann Richtung Land bewegen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2009)

nachdem für morgen abend bisher niemand zugesagt hat, bin ich auch nicht am Tiergarten. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem für morgen abend bisher niemand zugesagt hat, bin ich auch nicht am Tiergarten.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



beleidigte leberwurst


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2009)

Vorsicht, Robocop, vorsicht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2009)

keine sorge, die nächsten acht wochen werden bitter für euch. spam wird danach neu definiert.


----------



## orchknurz (23. April 2009)

@Stefan = heute soll es regnen und nicht sooo toll werden...

@Marcel = bist du noch im HOTEL??? dann würde ich dich heute nachmittag besuchen...schreib mir ne sms wenn ic dir was bestimmtes mitbringen soll


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2009)

der speedy ist schon lange wieder daheim... Daher hat ja leider wieder nen PC zur Verfügung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (23. April 2009)

Nachdem wir jetzt wissen, wer alles nicht mit kann am Sonntag - ... wer hat denn Zeit und Lust?
Grüße


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (23. April 2009)

Jo, also bei Tiergarten wäre ich wie gesagt auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Tfrog (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

schalte mich hier auch mal ein. Hatte ne lange Woche und würde morgen gerne etwas eher Feierabend machen und nachmittags fahren, da ich am abend schon wieder etwas vorhabe. Ich dacht an Tiergarten, wobei ich mich auch so gut wie gar nicht auskenne.

Werde um 14.30 Uhr am Turm am Tiergarten warten. Fall noch jemand mitmöchte: null eins sieben zwei sieben vier null zwei neun vier eins

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. April 2009)

Hey Thomas, komm doch am Sonntag mit uns mit, dann werden auch ein paar dabei sein, die sich auskennen.

Am Tiergarten bin ich jetzt zwar schon 3-4 mal gefahren und kenne ein paar Trails, aber als Local würde ich lieber noch nicht auftreten, dafür ist alles zu versteckt und am Ende finde ich nichts mehr und wir stehen blöd da^^ ;-)


----------



## Conyo (24. April 2009)

Wäre der Start am Sonntag dann um 11 Uhr? Wer kommt denn bisher so mit?
VG mia


----------



## orchknurz (24. April 2009)

Sonntag wirds nochmal Sonnig, ich werde sicher fahren. wenn ab tiergarten dann nicht alle trails abklappern sondern zügig raus richtung weissenbrunn/Moritzberg und die Ecke-dort evtl. nen kuchen etc. futtern und wieder zurück
oder eben gleich ab Lauf starten
ist 12:00 OK? dann kann ich vorher noch RR-fahren
grüsse, Flo


----------



## Conyo (24. April 2009)

Klingt super. Mal ein konkreter Vorschlag 

@all -> was meint Ihr?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. April 2009)

Puh, wenn ich das mit meinen bisherigen Ortskenntnissen und Google Earth richtig erkennen sieht mir das nach ner recht langen und anstrengenden Tour aus. Ob ich dafür schon die Puste hab....hm
Glaub ich werd erst nochmal die Trails am Tiergarten erkunden bevor ich mich an so eine Tour wage mit fitteren Bikern ;-)


----------



## orchknurz (24. April 2009)

was ist denn eine längere strecke 40-70-90 km???
Ab Tiergarten bis Moritzberg und zurück sind es 40-60km kommt halt drauf an was man aus der strecke macht
so muss jetzt in die arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. April 2009)

Für mich sind 40km schon mehr als ausreichned. Aber ich möchte auch niemanden bremsen, daher bau ich lieber noch Kondition auf und überlasse die langen Strecken denen, die schon länger fahren.


----------



## Tfrog (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe leider am Wochenende keine Zeit. Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass. 
Werde dann also heute fahren und wie geplant um 14.30 am Tiergartenturm sein. Ein paar Trails werden sich schon finden lassen. 
Also einfach dazukommen. Wir sicherlich heute keine hochkonditionelle Keulerei.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Conyo (25. April 2009)

Also wir starten morgen gegen 12 Uhr ab Lauf und wollten dann auf Richtung Schnaittach. Falls jemand Interesse hat - einfach melden.
VG Mia


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (27. April 2009)

Am Mittwoch fahr ich mit einem Kumpel ne Runde durch den Tiergarten. Erst mal etwas "gemütlicheres", eben "Einsteiger"...

Uhr zeit wird so um 16:30 rum sein, kann sich noch etwas nach hinten verschieben.

Wer mitmachen will, kann gerne kommen, am besten hier ankündigen!


----------



## taly (27. April 2009)

Leider soll es ab dem Dienstag bin zum Donnerstag Mittag durchregnen . Das dürfte dann einen Tick zu schlammig werden...


----------



## Conyo (27. April 2009)

habe auch gehört, dass das Wetter nicht mitspielen soll. 
Wird es doch besser als erwartet, würde ich vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (27. April 2009)

Oh nein, das Wetter....ein Faktor, den ich nie mit einrechne...********!
Sollte es wirklich regnen fällts natürlich ins Wasser...


----------



## bike_schrat (29. April 2009)

Morgen,

war gestern Abend auf ner echt netten Trailrunde am Buck mit dem DAV Nürnberg unterwegs.
Ist auf jeden Fall auch (aber nicht nur) für Einsteiger geeignet und die fahren jeden Dienstagabend an wechselnden Orten in Nbg los: http://mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/index.php?menuitem=goout.php&target=goout.php

Euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Conyo (29. April 2009)

Na das klingt ja mal richtig gut!
Grüße


----------



## bike_schrat (29. April 2009)

Grüßle zurück und nen schönen Tag trotz Regen. 

P.S.: Am Sonntag ist OKO - Schneeberg angesagt. Werden glaube ich nen paar mehr aus der Region.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. April 2009)

Hat jemand Lust so von 18:00-19:30 ne klitzekleine Runde durch den Stadtwald (Fürth Veste) zu drehen?
Kann mich mal wieder alleine nicht aufraffen. Achja fahren nicht nur ein dem einen Spot rumhängen und hüpfen. 

Weiß garnicht mehr in welchem Thread ich mich das letzte mal verabredet habe.

EDIT: Von mir aus auch ab Tiergarten. Da kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus und müsste erst mit dem Auto hin, sonst rentiert es sich nicht mehr. Will um 20:00 geduscht sein.


----------



## Conyo (6. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstagnachmittag eine lockere Tour zu fahren? Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## bike_schrat (6. Mai 2009)

Evtl. sowas wie ab 14-15 Uhr ne Runde Kalchtrails ab Nbg?


----------



## Conyo (7. Mai 2009)

Klingt super!


----------



## Franken_biker (25. Mai 2009)

MTB-Anfänger an MTB-Einsteiger:
da ich sehr gern auf den Trails am Tiergarten unterwegs bin und des bekanntlich zu 2./in der Gruppe mehr Spass macht würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam die einoderandere Tour dort (oder auch gern in der Fränkischen/Hersbrucker) Schweiz fahren könnten.
Bike heil


----------



## High-G (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Falls in der nächsten Zeit mal was zusammengeht würde ich mich auch anschließen. Bin leider nicht ortskundig. Würde gerne mal mit jemanden am Tierpark oder auch wo anders biken der sich auskennt!

MFG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (17. Juni 2009)

@Frankenbiker: würde vorschlagen, dass wir den Donnerstag dann so beibehalten, aufgrund der begrenzten Zeit (oder Helligkeit).
Am Sonntag könnten wir gerne eine Tour weiter raus starten. Das dann auch regelmäßig.
Letzten Sonntag waren wir länger unterwegs - war super!


----------



## High-G (17. Juni 2009)

Könnte man da sich noch einklinken?
Wann und wo würde denn das losgehen?
Ich würde mich freuen!
MFG


----------



## Conyo (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
stimmt - hier wurde das wohl noch nicht gepostet!
Wir treffen uns jeden Donnerstag (auch wetterabhängig) am Eingang vom Tiergarten um 18.00 Uhr. Gefahren wird nach Möglichkeit in zwei Gruppen - zügig oder genüßlich. Hardtail ist ausreichend.
Je nach Gruppe so 30 bis 35 Kilometer. Die letzten beiden Male waren es um die 11 - 13 Leute. 

Grüße Mia


----------



## SMoKI (2. August 2009)

ja ich kenn schon paar gute strecken außen am buck!!


----------



## Franken_biker (2. August 2009)

Hallo Conyo/hallo Ihr,
da ich z.Z. beruflich sehr im stress bin, war ich leider (eigtl. extrem-leider) schon länger nicht mehr am Do beim Treff dabei. Dieser Do fällt aus, da ich am F abend auf meinen alpenX starte.....Lenggries-LAGO inkl. Karwendel-Brenner Grenzkammstraße-Schneebergscharte-(evtl. Eisjöchl - Rabbijoch)-BRenta. Danach bin ich gern wieder dabei.
Gruss und Viele Spässe


----------

